# help, compatability (blk diamond cichlid)



## PepperNormal (Feb 28, 2012)

my Paratilapia polleni, black diamond cichlid is about 7inches, only fish in a 75gal tank looking to add something anyone know what I can add? looking to add a catfish, cichlid or alge eater.
please help, i cant find info on anything that will semi get along with my blk diamond


----------



## a2ana (Aug 9, 2005)

At that size, they can be aggressive. How long has your fish been by itself?
I wold recommend a fish that can handle itself.
I currently have Paretroplus Dambabe and P. Oligacanthus in a 150 gal with 4 Polleni, the largest male at 6". He was very aggressive until the Dambabe started to spawn and that was the end of his aggression.
Just make sure that you have many smaller hiding places for the new fishes. 
Happy fishing


----------



## Aquaponicus (Jun 6, 2012)

My two 10" diamond cichlids are both like puppy dogs and are kept with a variety of other fish down to 1". The male gets a bit pushy at meal time but has never attacked other fish.


----------

